# Gleammachine-AM DB4 Superleggara.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A special treat today in the shape of a very rare 1 of 13 Aston Martin DB4 series III.
Arrived in the Kent countryside bright and early on what was going to be a scorcher of a day.
After a brief chat with the owners wife and a cuppa i decided to crack on and assess the vehicle.

*Befores*




























First job up was a citrus pre-wash to arches and lower half of vehicle,
Rinsed and then de-bugged the front end with DG bug remover and re-rinsed,
Next set upon the wheels,tyres and arches with various brushes and Bilberry wheel cleaner, once rinsed the wheels were followed up with P21s polishing soap using various brushes and cloths for which seemed an eternity.

*Before*










*After*










Followed up with cleaning all other chrome trim and exhausts in the same method and rinsed,
Washed & foamed in the usual manner using [email protected] sponges and DG901,
Only foamed up to the glass level due to the dodgy window seals on the older Astons,










Dried using DG plush drying towels and then tardis to remove some tar spot and wiped then followed up with the Zaino clay and LT,

*Some of the overall defects*




























Masked up just in time for the cavalry to turn up Bryan from Drive 'n' Shine my polishing partner for the day,:thumb:
After a chat and a look round his new project car "e30 Baur" we started on the correction using yellow megs polishing pads and a combination of Menz 106fa, 3.02 IP and Megs 83 in places both using metabo's.
Due to the nature of the paint and some delicate areas we decided on a safe level and corrected to 90-95% leaving just the odd rds.
All polishing completed the vehicle was given an IPA wipe down,
Decided then to try the new Poorboys white lightning glaze which was pretty impressive and certainly added another dimension to the finish,
Swissvax Best of show applied,
CG new look to the tyres,
Swissvax Crystal to the glass throughout,
A final wipe over with an MF and completed.

Forgot to mention the bumpers were of being re-chromed, 

*Finished results*


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow. That looks stunning, in fact i'm lost for words. Such a gorgous car, thats in mint condition.

Would you mind sending me this pic High Res for a desktop?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done, like ever. Congrats.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great detail and pics !!
Wow, this wheels seem a nightmare to clean


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Like buses these Aston's wait ages for one (I was working on a DB7 this morning) then 2 turn up on the same day :lol:

Pleasure to be of assistance mate - doesn't look to shabby at all.

And who's heard of a pub having afternoon closing these days! Got a few pics to upload and add later :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Wow. That looks stunning, in fact i'm lost for words. Such a gorgous car, thats in mint condition.
> 
> Would you mind sending me this pic High Res for a desktop?


Thanks for the comments Gaz, will e-mail to you as soon as I get a chance.



drive 'n' shine said:


> Like buses these Aston's wait ages for one (I was working on a DB7 this morning) then 2 turn up on the same day :lol:
> 
> Pleasure to be of assistance mate - doesn't look to shabby at all.
> 
> And who's heard of a pub having afternoon closing these days! Got a few pics to upload and add later :thumb:


Cheers again matey and hope your journey home was OK, nearly passed out from de-hydration on the way home, still can't believe the pub was closed and almost unheard of these days, thats the country for you.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers again matey and hope your journey home was OK, nearly passed out from de-hydration on the way home, still can't believe the pub was closed and almost unheard of these days, thats the country for you.


I'm a bit red & burn't :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Heres a few more pics


















































































Big thanks to Rob for asking me to assist on such a great classic


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

What a beauty, and cracking finish too.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning job boys and Rob you never asked me if you could use Bryan :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Stunning job boys and Rob you never asked me if you could use Bryan :lol:


Fellow Duragloss detailers get first priority. :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Take all your modern stuff and stick it up your ****, that is one beautiful car

What a job, and nice work


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Spot on work on a spot on car


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work guys:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Fellow Duragloss detailers get first priority. :lol:


Oh right like that is it  :lol:


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

don't often post on these threads but that is a grat turnaround on a truly stunning AM would love to see it with the newly chomed bumpers
Tom


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Griff said:


> don't often post on these threads but that is a grat turnaround on a truly stunning AM would love to see it with the newly chomed bumpers
> Tom


Thanks for the comments, when I go back in a few months for the maintence detail I'll get some pics with the bumpers on.:thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

What an utterly stunning car 

I'd be tempted to say it looks as good with the bumpers off than it does with them on too!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That is stunning, great work!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Cracking job fellas :thumb:
Stunning car


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Take all your modern stuff and stick it up your ****, that is one beautiful car
> 
> What a job, and nice work


Totally agree, I do like my classics!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful car - I imagine it felt 'special' to work on such a car - and you did it proud :thumb:

Thanks for sharing - great work and pics as always


----------



## Low_bm (Apr 1, 2008)

very nice!! top job mate, give you credit for cleaning them wire rims!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

That looks amazing Rob, wheels look a real chore though!
I'm guessing it will look even better when the bumpers are on


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

One of my favourite cars of all time!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work lads on a stunning car


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Gorgeous classic, well done guys!


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

That is nice, lovely finish as always


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Gorgeous! Stunning job.


----------



## Parkywrx (Nov 28, 2007)

sweet jesus.....that is something else..

Top job mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> That looks amazing Rob, wheels look a real chore though!


Cheers Matey, P21s polishing soap made the wheels a little less painful, brushed on and rinsed of then just a final wipe with a mf.:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Stunning car there 

Lovely job mate :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent job Rob as always


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats bloody gorgeous, stunning :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great job, what a lovely car, and cant imagine why we dont still have wire wheels, lol


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

lovely car, bet you enjoyed working on that?


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Wow. That looks stunning, in fact i'm lost for words. Such a gorgous car, thats in mint condition.
> 
> Would you mind sending me this pic High Res for a desktop?


any chance of a copy this way as well please


----------



## m9fdb (Jul 20, 2007)

gorgeous car i love old astons


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MrP said:


> any chance of a copy this way as well please


I'm very flattered, pm me your e-mail address and I'll send it.:thumb:

*Thanks for all the comments guys much appreciated.* :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

What a fantastic looking car, looking very much better after all your hard work


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

thats in another class.what a treat to get such classics to work on.
nice job done as well lads


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

they dont make em like that any more lovely work and a pleasure to see


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Stunning motor and super detail!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Beautiful car - I imagine it felt 'special' to work on such a car - and you did it proud :thumb:


Everything has seemed a little ordinary this week in comparison but got a few special cars coming up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Love the car and great work on that detail! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Legend of an automobile - superb work...

Know the pain of those wire wheels :wall:

Can I ask how you did those undersealed wheel arches please?

thanks


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Legend of an automobile - superb work...
> 
> Know the pain of those wire wheels :wall:
> 
> ...


Cheers matey, The wire wheels were hard work but the P21s polishing soap makes the job that little bit more bearable.

In regards to the undersealed arches it's never going to be spot on because of the texture and also because of the age of the vehicle you don't want to be going hammer and tong at them, sprayed them with VP bilberry wheel cleaner through a foaming trigger and left to dwell then carefully rinsed of to remove the worst, followed with G101 and various brushes, finally dressed with DG non silicon which is similar to AG rubber & vinyl.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers matey, The wire wheels were hard work but the P21s polishing soap makes the job that little bit more bearable.
> 
> In regards to the undersealed arches it's never going to be spot on because of the texture and also because of the age of the vehicle you don't want to be going hammer and tong at them, sprayed them with VP bilberry wheel cleaner through a foaming trigger and left to dwell then carefully rinsed of to remove the worst, followed with G101 and various brushes, finally dressed with DG non silicon which is similar to AG rubber & vinyl.


thanks Rob - have this challenge with all the MG's and Rolls. maybe I needs some different cleaners and brushes to get at them. Dont have any dressings like that so maybe that is one to try?


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


>


Is there any chance I could get a hi-res version of this stunning car, specifically this shot?


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Love it, I think it looks better without the bumbers on, the front looks really clean, like a Zagato car would look. But at 1 of 13, you wouldnt want to mess with it.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow - awesome colour and a great job! :argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

olliecampbell said:


> Is there any chance I could get a hi-res version of this stunning car, specifically this shot?


Nice to see this one revisited, really enjoyed the detail on this.

By all means, but they were the ones bryan took, if he still has them on file then I'll get one sent your way. If not I'll have a look for you to see what's in my files.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Missed this first time round, loving it Rob and Bryan you two make a great double act!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Classic Aston Pornography (revisit)*

Hi Rob,

This reminds me of how I felt life would be like when Joanna Lumley asked me to take her to bed. (ok it was in my dreams & a year or so back)

Class, heritage and pure Elegance and enough to make your mouth dry just thing about her.

A beautiful job made all the better for your pro attentions. (p.s.) Hope Bryan managed to keep himself under control in her majestic presence :lol::lol:

Mike S:wave:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous car made even better by you two. Good job I say.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Huge difference! the AM looks as it should now! Great work!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks incredible!! :doublesho


----------

